# Touring In and Around Andalucia



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi there,

We are planning a trip, departing a few days after Christmas, around Andalucia. (Well that's providing our new MH has arrived at our dealers in time)! We would like to stop off enroute and visit Seville, Cordoba, Granada and the Cadiz coast. If anyone has toured these areas then we would be intgerested to hear their suggestions regarding places of interest to visit, wild camping spots or any other tips or suggestions of things we must see or do, whilst touring around these parts?

We have only got approx 6 weeks before we have to be back in the UK, so as much as we would love at least 3 months, we will have to count our blessings and accept that we will just have to wait until we retire for that joy! But then again, I am sure there are many people who would give their right arm for 6 glorious weeks off work?????  

I will look forward to reading your replies.  

Sue

PS We would particularly like to visit the Roman ruins at Baelo Claudia on the Cadiz coast. Does anyone know if there is any opportunity around that area for wild camping in January? Looking at the ruins on google earth, it appears to have plenty of land around it plus what looks like a big car park?


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Ooops ............ has nobody been to this part of the world then?????    

Sue


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi me little Billabong LOL does this help :wink: 
http://www.andalucia.org/index_en.html/?campana=100google

I searched MHF with Andalucia and came up with quite a few topics, but using a C instead of a S in Lucia. Do you remember that lady we met in March (not the calendar month LOL) she lives in Andalucia, and wrote a book on living there...........something about hump backs and strawberries :wink:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Sonesta said:


> Ooops ............ has nobody been to this part of the world then?????
> 
> Sue


Yes, but not to Andalucia in the van. You must see the Moorish water wheels in Cordoba, the great mosque there, peep through the gates into the gorgeous patios of ordinary houses in the centre of the city, visit the Alhambra, smell the orange blossom and see the Seville oranges at their best on the trees in late December....

En route don't miss Barcelona. It's a stunning city. We stayed at El Garrofer near Sitges. It was an hour bus ride away from the city ( regular and comfortable buses) or you could take the train. There is an aire in the city itself - down on the water front - but I don't know much about it. Campsites on the city outskirts are reputed to be scruffy and noisy but I'm sure that won't matter if you are only there for a day or two.

G


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Sue been searching and this was the book written by the lady we met.............I think somewhere we have her phone number, she said if ever we were that way to give her a ring and pop round for a meal.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Camel-Humps-Strawberries-Marianne-Tommsen/dp/1905226330


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sites*

There is a good all year site listed in ASCI near Motril

So you could visit Salobrena!

Here

Granada not far away
Sierra Nevada with Aire for Ski trips 90 mins away
Near Nice Town of Salobrena
Near Nerja - Visit Caves!

I have translated the reviews of Don Cactus and the only main complaint seems to be with regards to ugly plastic greenhouses!


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Sue, have a look at camping La Aldea in El Rocio, 40 kms from Seville.

Great site, with good facilities and the town and surroundings are fascinating.

Bob


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

El Rocio is a place we intend to visit at some time. Apparently like stepping back in time to a cowboy film.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Aw thank you so much everyone, I will now follow up some of your tips and suggestions. 



Briarose said:


> Sue been searching and this was the book written by the lady we met.............I think somewhere we have her phone number, she said if ever we were that way to give her a ring and pop round for a meal.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Camel-Humps-Strawberries-Marianne-Tommsen/dp/1905226330


Hey Briarose my dear little friend, why don't you follow behind us????? We could pay the lady a visit together! 

Sue


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Sue,

Lovely area. You must visit Lake Vinuela for the peace and tranquility that if offers.

Check out the weather on the local weather station:

http://www.malagaweather.com./

Click webcam on the left for live pictures at either end of the lake.

I have some pictures from last week when we where there that I will put up when I get them processed. My Friend and I got up at 05:00 and travelled up in the hills to get the sunrise. Great!

Regards

Chris


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

When planning your route, think about Merida - tremendous Roman ruins. A good route from the Basque coast via Salamanca (Barcelona is also wonderful, so go one way return the other).

Buses in Cadiz, like much of the area, are cheap and a good way of getting around.

The "big" sights- Seville, Cordoba, Granada - are obviously worth a look, but the little places are good. Jerez & Arcos de la Frontera make a nice little trip. Grazalema (narrow roads, tight bends), Ronda, Antequera provide interest, and if you dare go to El Chorro and El Torcal you will see some interesting geological sites.

The coastal strip, the dreaded Costa del Sol, has its own attractions, including opportunities to "free camp" on many areas next to the beach (Torre Real, Elviria, La Cala), whilst visiting places on public transport (€6 will get you from Marbella to Malaga - 40 miles)

Between Gibralter and Cadiz there are wonderful clean Atlantic beaches, with "free camping" near Tarifa, and Cape Trafalgar, plus many others.

El Rocio is wonderful, but it is well on the way to Portugal: the western bit of Andalucia. It is a great place for a nature trip into the Donana park. If you camp on the outskirts, walk down to the lake with the horses and other wildlife.

The coast road to Huelva (departure point for Christobal Colon) has some lovely beaches, as does the region around Punta Umbria & Isla Christina. Go inland to Rio Tinto for another interesting geology lesson.

Try www.andalucia.org for some ideas.

Wish I was coming with you

Gordon


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Costas*

Now I am confused

I always knew the area around Salobrena as "Costa Tropical".

I watched A place in the sun some time ago and Zilpah, the presenter referred to homes in the Salobrena area as "Costa Tropical"

I am right now watching Travel and Livings A place in the sun and the very same Zilpah, is in Salobrena and is now referring to the are as "Costa Granada"!

So what is it?

Tropical or Granada?


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Ooh I am getting so excited now after reading all the lovely replies and I just wish we could set off tomorrow!  

Thanks again.  

Sue


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Andalucia*

 Hola Sonesta, que tal?
Inland Andalucia, so much to offer, that it is almost impossible to begin. Pueblos blancos, Tabernas desert , lakes and rivers.
I can second the suggestion of Lake Vinuela;but if you are there you must visit the village of Comares. A bit further inland is Colmenar (my village when in Spain) and then Antequera. Antequera is like a mini - Granada, with a beatitiful Alcazaba; not as impressive as the Alhambra in Granada, but well worth a visit. Also some useful supermarkets in Antequera, and a lovely rusic campsite near El Torcal mountain. 
By the way, at Granada there is dedicated motorhome parking a the Alhambra; and not far away a decent campsite - Reina Isabela. From Reina Isabela camping it is very easy to get into Granada and to the Alhambra by bus.
You are sure to enjoy your trip, so
Hasta lluego.  
eddied


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Andalucia*



H1-GBV said:


> When planning your route, think about Merida - tremendous Roman ruins. A good route from the Basque coast via Salamanca (Barcelona is also wonderful, so go one way return the other).
> 
> Buses in Cadiz, like much of the area, are cheap and a good way of getting around.
> 
> ...


Gordon, what can I say? Except you are an absolute angel and I cannot thank you enough for your in depth reply, it is much appreciated and I really enjoyed reading it.  I am sure others who are planning a similar route, will appreciate reading your post also.

Oh I love this forum and all its lovely members! 



eddied said:


> Hola Sonesta, que tal?
> Inland Andalucia, so much to offer, that it is almost impossible to begin. Pueblos blancos, Tabernas desert , lakes and rivers.
> I can second the suggestion of Lake Vinuela;but if you are there you must visit the village of Comares. A bit further inland is Colmenar (my village when in Spain) and then Antequera. Antequera is like a mini - Granada, with a beatitiful Alcazaba; not as impressive as the Alhambra in Granada, but well worth a visit. Also some useful supermarkets in Antequera, and a lovely rusic campsite near El Torcal mountain.
> By the way, at Granada there is dedicated motorhome parking a the Alhambra; and not far away a decent campsite - Reina Isabela. From Reina Isabela camping it is very easy to get into Granada and to the Alhambra by bus.
> ...


Muchas gracias edied,

As usual, your wonderful descriptions are a true joy to read and full of fabulous, very useful and much welcome information. I will never forget your kind assistance when we travelled around Italy and Sicily and it was thanks to your help, that we got to see and enjoy some amazing places that we wouldn't have known about otherwise. 

Trouble is ........ my appetite is so wetted that I just want to get off this minute 

All the best.

Sue x


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

If you can read Spanish or use an on line translator, there's loads of info in AC Pasíon the best Spanish motorhome forum.

AC Pasión

Do a search (buscar) for the place you want to stay and 'pernoctar' (stay overnight).


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi
If your going to Lake Vinuela then take the road to Alcaucin just as you enter the village sharp left sign Parc Natural follow the winding road for about 5k then you enter the park unmade but good road for about 10 miles brings you out on the Alhama to Velez road turn left through the Zafarray pass and back down to where you started but a beautiful run.
If you like walking go to Canillas de Aceituno, park up and take the path to the top of Mnt Maroma 3 to 4 hour walk 6100 ft the highest peak in the Sierra Tejeda pick a clear day.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Andalucia*



eddied said:


> Hola Sonesta, que tal?
> Inland Andalucia, so much to offer, that it is almost impossible to begin. Pueblos blancos, Tabernas desert , lakes and rivers.
> I can second the suggestion of Lake Vinuela;but if you are there you must visit the village of Comares. A bit further inland is Colmenar (my village when in Spain) and then Antequera. Antequera is like a mini - Granada, with a beatitiful Alcazaba; not as impressive as the Alhambra in Granada, but well worth a visit. Also some useful supermarkets in Antequera, and a lovely rusic campsite near El Torcal mountain.
> By the way, at Granada there is dedicated motorhome parking a the Alhambra; and not far away a decent campsite - Reina Isabela. From Reina Isabela camping it is very easy to get into Granada and to the Alhambra by bus.
> ...


Hello,

Do you have any more info regarding parking for AlHambra


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

Here's a couple found on the aforementioned AC Pasión forum.


"Junto al palacio de los deportes y nuevo estadio de los Carmenes. 37º09´05´´N /3º35´43´´ W
PK, P,A,G,N.
Observaciones: De Pago por dias u horas.

Paseo de los Basilios, paralelo al río Genil, junto al parking de los Escolapios. 37º10´07,36´´N / 3º35´32,42´´ W
PK,P,A.
Observaciones: 2,4€ / al día, centrico. 

It's in Spanish, but you can Google Earth the co-ordinates.


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

If I remember correctly when you get to Alhambra at the roundabout at the top of the slope it is signed for "Autocaravans"


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Can you stay overnight in the autocaravan park?


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Not sure about overnight at Alhambra but I don't think so camp sites close past the Palace on route for Sierra Nevada


----------

